# Here i come !!1



## Knuckles135 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hello Everyone, I hope to meet some of you when I arrive in Bacolod next Feb 2014.. I like to plan ahead... I have read all of the pros and cons and warnings and encouragements.. but in the final analysis.. this is the place i am certain I want.. and if I am wrong.. i can move..lol.. I plan to come and rent.. for a month until I can find a condo I like enough to purchase.. so the first thing I would like is some names of trustworthy realtors.. or people who are well connected that can point me in the right direction.. i prefer the latter.. but I do not mind a realtor making a commission if they earn it.. I know i am early but again I like to do things in advance and gain the knowledge and not be in a position that I need to make a decision without being familiar with the issues.. then I would like to know who to avoid when I arrive.. and here i am talking about fellow expats.. I know this is a sensitive subject and who am I ?.. I am no one.. but all of you know who you would not want to see your cousin get hooked up with.. I suppose you can reply privately.. but either way please help me to have some heads up info.. Then where can I meet you guys and gals when I arrive.. is there a hang out and a particular day, time, and place that some or most expats get together.. I hope so as I will desperately need some kind of sanctuary; a place to go and ask for an explanation of the many things i will encounter that do not make sense to me.. or just a place to vent my frustrations.. and look for moral support.. I will be applying for a retirement visa and post the $10,000.. my pension is only about $1,800 .. so I will not be buying everyone a lot of drinks.. but I hope i am not asking you to buy one for me either ...lol.. I am single now after 25 years of a mostly happy marriage.., I am not in the market for a woman .. girlfriend or bar girl.. I will take that part of my life very slowly and maybe in a year or so after I am accustomed to my surroundings.. who knows.. I will probably find a woman to be my wife.. I am not a playboy and a party animal.. I like to lead a healthy lifestyle of moderation.. not a prude.. but not the crazy guy either.. sorry for the long message.. in recap I only have three requests::

1) A GOOD RECOMMENDATION FOR A REALTOR OR SOMEONE WELL CONNECTED TO HELP ME FIND A GOOD AREA in BACOLOD TO BUY A CONDO.. 

2) WHO DO i NEED TO BE AWARE OF TO BE A LITTLE SKEPTICAL OF WHAT THEY ARE ALWAYS SO CERTAIN OF.. OR WHAT i MUST DO .. ?

3) WHERE CAN i FIND SOME EXPATS TO HANG OUT WITH.. ONCE OR TWICE A WEEK.. HAVE A FEW DRINKS.. TELL OUR STORIES THE OLD AND THE NEW.. PLAY DARTS, CARDS, SHUFFLEBOARD OR ANY GAME .. OR NONE.... 

I KNOW i AM BEING SOMEWHAT PRESUMTUOUS BUT FROM WHAT i CAN SEE ALL OF YOU ARE STRONG INDEPENDENT TYPES, WHO i THINK ARE OK WITH THE DIRECT APPROACH.. THANKS FOR ANY HELP.. HOPE TO MEET YOU SOON. 
[/SIZE]


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Knuckles welcome....

When it comes to buying a condo I would look online to get an idea of pricing... never go in on your own or with the wife, have the wife and brother or another male family member go in and check pricing. I wouldn't talk with any realtor here unless recommended. Condo's are cheap but the down payment is almost half the price so another downer but it's paid of in a couple years, lol.

-Skeptical...... Check things out for yourself here, look around after asking questions you will find that looking around pays off big time, most people don't have the money or can't answer our expat questions, maybe only us, be weary of English speaking Philippino's there just as big at scamming you if not worse.

-Once you get there you will run into expats in grocery stores they usually have meetings or get togethers at bars some don't drink.

Were the retiree's with money and we need to make our own decisions when you get here also be weary of those that want to do everything for you, its costly and it's not free in any way.


----------



## Knuckles135 (Aug 22, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the information.. I will take my time.. I have a good amount of time What part of Bacolod do you live..? is there a local hangout that you visit for relaxation..? .. Thanks again


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*I live in Lower end of Luzon*

I've never been outside of Luzon, I live around the Sta Cruz Laguna area there might be some expats that live in the Bacolod area that hopefully will comment, also try searches on the expat forum with Bacolod and condos in it you might get some hits on old postings.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Knuckles135 said:


> Hello Everyone, I hope to meet some of you when I arrive in Bacolod next Feb 2014.. I like to plan ahead... I have read all of the pros and cons and warnings and encouragements.. but in the final analysis.. this is the place i am certain I want.. and if I am wrong.. i can move..lol.. I plan to come and rent.. for a month until I can find a condo I like enough to purchase.. so the first thing I would like is some names of trustworthy realtors.. or people who are well connected that can point me in the right direction.. i prefer the latter.. but I do not mind a realtor making a commission if they earn it.. I know i am early but again I like to do things in advance and gain the knowledge and not be in a position that I need to make a decision without being familiar with the issues.. then I would like to know who to avoid when I arrive.. and here i am talking about fellow expats.. I know this is a sensitive subject and who am I ?.. I am no one.. but all of you know who you would not want to see your cousin get hooked up with.. I suppose you can reply privately.. but either way please help me to have some heads up info.. Then where can I meet you guys and gals when I arrive.. is there a hang out and a particular day, time, and place that some or most expats get together.. I hope so as I will desperately need some kind of sanctuary; a place to go and ask for an explanation of the many things i will encounter that do not make sense to me.. or just a place to vent my frustrations.. and look for moral support.. I will be applying for a retirement visa and post the $10,000.. my pension is only about $1,800 .. so I will not be buying everyone a lot of drinks.. but I hope i am not asking you to buy one for me either ...lol.. I am single now after 25 years of a mostly happy marriage.., I am not in the market for a woman .. girlfriend or bar girl.. I will take that part of my life very slowly and maybe in a year or so after I am accustomed to my surroundings.. who knows.. I will probably find a woman to be my wife.. I am not a playboy and a party animal.. I like to lead a healthy lifestyle of moderation.. not a prude.. but not the crazy guy either.. sorry for the long message.. in recap I only have three requests::
> 
> 1) A GOOD RECOMMENDATION FOR A REALTOR OR SOMEONE WELL CONNECTED TO HELP ME FIND A GOOD AREA in BACOLOD TO BUY A CONDO..
> 
> ...


Hmm,
1) Honest/Reputable Realtors? Can't honestly say as neither I nor anyone I know have used one here! Always dealt directly with Developers/owners!
2)Whom to avoid amongst the expats here? Again, can't really say! While there is a group that meets once a month (1st Saturdays) at Nature's Village in Talisay and you can bump into fellow expats at the local McDonald's franchises (mornings) or the malls, there isn't really a cluster and I haven't really "hung out" with any!
3) Bacolod expat group on FB but not very active! As previously noted, Nature's Village every 1st Saturday and McDonald's (Lacson Street near Provincial Capital, Brgy Villamonte, by Lopue's East and near Doctor's Hospital) most mornings.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Knuckles135 said:


> Thanks for the information.. I will take my time.. I have a good amount of time What part of Bacolod do you live..? is there a local hangout that you visit for relaxation..? .. Thanks again



I reside in Barangay Mansilingan, SE portion of the City on the Alijas-Murcia Rd. Not far from the Coke Bottling plant.
Where I hang depends on whether I'm with my wife or not! She likes to wonder the various malls. If left to my own devices, I usually visit one of many coffee shops and read the papers. Particularly if waiting upon my son's school schedule (8-10:30am, 12:30-3:15pm)!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Living Here*

I KNOW i AM BEING SOMEWHAT PRESUMTUOUS BUT FROM WHAT i CAN SEE ALL OF YOU ARE STRONG INDEPENDENT TYPES, WHO i THINK ARE OK WITH THE DIRECT APPROACH.. THANKS FOR ANY HELP.. HOPE TO MEET YOU SOON. 
[/SIZE][/QUOTE]

Strong and independant--that's me:becky:. Actually and truthfully, I rely on my wife now and have through our ten years of marriage.
I was independent enough to find her and make the decision to move and live here. But I would never had made the move otherwise. For me, the draw to come here and live was only for us to live in a less expensive place as well as a different culture. Best move I've ever made.
Unless you live in some remote jungle area on a small island, you will or should have expats from many different countries to visit with from time to time.


Hope you find the right place...


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

There are a number of apartments but not really "Condo" developments as in Cebu and Manila. Some new projects are just being developed but not yet completed. If you'd like, I'll shoot you some local rental ads!


----------

